# Any mountain bikers?



## Universe74

My old bike.







My current ride.






And one riding pic.


----------



## D-EJ915

Hahahh damn, that's crazy!


----------



## giannifive

Nice bikes and nice pic! That looks like a sick jump! I'm sure Alberta is a great place for mountain biking. I used to mountain bike regularly when I lived in New England, but now that I live in the midwest I've switched to road biking exclusively. There's nothing even remotely resembling a mountain here.


----------



## Leon

giannifive said:


> ...I've switched to road biking exclusively. There's nothing even remotely resembling a mountain here.


+1


----------



## Jason

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/catalogue_popup.asp?sPageID=popup&popuptype=zoom&modelid=11033

This is my bike no actual riding pics tho..


----------



## Scott

You people and your excercise....


----------



## Allen Garrow

I'm surprised you got rid of the Demo? Those bikes rock! I've seen that picture before, where at on the north shore were you?

I love biking. I currently have a Specialized P2 for dirtjumping. Road for the Cannodale pro Devo team years ago. Now I'm just enjoying riding and not racing or being a dick anymore. 

~A


----------



## Nik

Awesome pics dude !  

I love mountain biking, but I have to ride my bike for like 20 kilometers up the mountain before I get to any trails. I have a piece-of-shit made-in-China mountain bike with solid tires (there's too many thorns here...). It weights so much that a 30 kilometer run feels like it's twice as long, but I suppose it's better exercise.


----------



## D-EJ915

Scott said:


> You people and your excercise....


 hahaha

The closest I've come to mountain biking is going off like 4 ft jumps in my old 20" bike like 6 years ago, I broke the front rim on that thing too haha. I've been wanting to get a bmx or one of those small trials bikes...I dunno if they're still made or what not...last time I saw one was like 10 years ago haha but I haven't been into bikes so I dunno lol.


----------



## Drew

I don't do much riding anymore these days, but I've got a Voodoo Cycles Bantu frame that I still take out every now and then when I can find trails. I love riding and want to get back into it, but living in metro Boston there's not much I can do. 

Though, my bro tells me he found some pretty amazing riding this weekend, so he wants to take me riding out there ASAP. Maybe this will be the kick in the ass I need to get serious again. 

EDIT - this isn't mine, but here's a shot of the model. It's a pretty kickass XC frame, and handles inspiringly well. Mine's a '98 or '99, from right before they briefly shut down production (they're back in business again), and if I do get serious about riding again it's a good enough frame that I'd be tempted to just upgrade the componentry rather than buying a newer ride.


----------



## Mykie

I ride motorcycles, mainly custom choppers


----------



## Drew

Mykie said:


> I ride motorcycles, mainly custom choppers



Which has what, exactly, to do with this thread, aside from the fact that our manliness outclasses yours?


----------



## Allen Garrow

Mountain bikes and 7 string guitars! I'm in heaven.....










~A


----------



## Jason

Allen Garrow said:


> ~A



Pure bad assnes Oversized BMX's gotta love it...i really need to take some pics of my bike..


----------



## Leon

Mykie said:


> I ride motorcycles, mainly custom choppers


three words...

Com. Pen. Sation.


----------



## Jason

Leon said:


> three words...
> 
> Com. Pen. Sation.



for teh win.


----------



## giannifive

Drew said:


> I don't do much riding anymore these days, but I've got a Voodoo Cycles Bantu frame that I still take out every now and then when I can find trails. I love riding and want to get back into it, but living in metro Boston there's not much I can do.


If you ever get back into it you could hit the Middlesex Fells. It's only a 30 minute bike ride from where you are, and has some decent riding. PM me if you want directions.


----------



## Drew

giannifive said:


> If you ever get back into it you could hit the Middlesex Fells. It's only a 30 minute bike ride from where you are, and has some decent riding. PM me if you want directions.





Drew said:


> Though, my bro tells me he found some pretty amazing riding this weekend, so he wants to take me riding out there ASAP. Maybe this will be the kick in the ass I need to get serious again.



Actually, I'm like 90% sure that's the place Jon was talking about. Due to the wonder that is a cell phone, I caught him mid ride out there while we were making plans for Harpoon's Oktoberfest, and he was just giddy, saying it's right up there with anything he's ridden in the Berkshires and that he wants to bring our dad out there. 

I'll let you know, if not I'll be hitting you up for directions.


----------



## Universe74

Allen Garrow said:


> I'm surprised you got rid of the Demo? Those bikes rock! I've seen that picture before, where at on the north shore were you?
> 
> I love biking. I currently have a Specialized P2 for dirtjumping. Road for the Cannodale pro Devo team years ago. Now I'm just enjoying riding and not racing or being a dick anymore.
> 
> ~A



I got rid of the demo because there aren't any mountains where I am. Yes, excellent bike but not practical for the flat land. The riding pic is from Courtenay, BC and yes I lived on the North Shore for 2 years. I plan to move back to BC after I do some time in the oilfield.


----------



## Vegetta

I have an older Cadex (Giant) CMF-2 But havent had it out in ages

Carbon Fiber frames FTW


----------



## Drew

giannifive said:


> If you ever get back into it you could hit the Middlesex Fells. It's only a 30 minute bike ride from where you are, and has some decent riding. PM me if you want directions.



So Jon and I went riding with two friends of mine today - turns out Middlesex Fells is probably closer to 15 minutes from where I live - 15 from Jon's place, actualy, and we're pretty close. 

It felt great to be out there again riding, but holy shit this was the first time I'd ridden dirt since getting glasses, and I figured I wouldn't need them so I left them in my car back at Jon's place. Huuuuuuuuuuge mistake - I couldn't see rocks coming at me until they were like 5 feet away from the front of my tire. I damn near killed myself time and time again. 

Add into this the fact that I switched to clipless (Speedplay Frogs, those things kick ass) right before I moved to providence, where I basically stopped riding, and it was sort of a recipe for disaster. 

It was actually kind of a good experience for me, I think, in that after 20 minutes I just had to bite the bullet and let myself trust the bike to carry me through anything I threw it at. Aside from the final descent where I hit a rock I didn't see and the bike jumped sideways on me, and then kicked out when I corrected and then somehow remained upright and rode it out things went pretty smoothly, and honestly that probably had more to do with the fact I was dead tired by that point, and just getting sloppy. 

It was a fucking blast to be out riding again, though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Contact lenses, FTW!

Clipless and mountain bikes...  Ok for road riding (I used to be huge into both mountain biking and road riding), but I'd avoid them for rough terrain. Too risky.


----------



## Drew

Nah, it's not that bad, Bob. Clipless MTB pedals are designed to let go pretty quickly - mine have about 15 degrees of float, as I recall, and if I kick my heel slightly farther off to the side then that then they disengage. It's pretty intuitive, and honestly I've gotten OUT of more potentially hairy situations by having my feet clipped in (via clipless pedals or toeclips) to the bike than free.

Contact lenses aren't a go because it still bothers my eyes to look at things close to me with my glasses on - you can't exactly pop out your contacts every time you want to dig through a bin of CD's, you know?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Nah, it's not that bad, Bob. Clipless MTB pedals are designed to let go pretty quickly - mine have about 15 degrees of float, as I recall, and if I kick my heel slightly farther off to the side then that then they disengage. It's pretty intuitive, and honestly I've gotten OUT of more potentially hairy situations by having my feet clipped in (via clipless pedals or toeclips) to the bike than free.


Have to take your word on that, D. But it seems scary to me.



Drew said:


> Contact lenses aren't a go because it still bothers my eyes to look at things close to me with my glasses on - you can't exactly pop out your contacts every time you want to dig through a bin of CD's, you know?


Huh?  Dude, I wear lenses, at look at stuff up close...

I don't get that.  Do you think people with contatcs can't look at stuff close up? The contacts sort of are made to compensate.


----------



## Drew

No, it's something about the way my eyes are off - it's physically uncomfortably for me to look at things close to me with my glasses on. I don't get it, but I suspect it's because my eyes aren't THAT far off just yet, so when I look at something I don't need the glasses for, I have to strain my eyes a bit.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> No, it's something about the way my eyes are off - it's physically uncomfortably for me to look at things close to me with my glasses on. I don't get it, but I suspect it's because my eyes aren't THAT far off just yet, so when I look at something I don't need the glasses for, I have to strain my eyes a bit.


Well, did you at least consult with an opthemologist? I hate wearing my glasses, and it's ort fo similar for me, but with contacts, nada.


----------



## Universe74

The Dark Wolf said:


> Contact lenses, FTW!
> 
> Clipless and mountain bikes...  Ok for road riding (I used to be huge into both mountain biking and road riding), but I'd avoid them for rough terrain. Too risky.



Yes too risky!


----------



## Mark. A

I ride more BXM than I do Mountain biking because I prefer riding BMX's in Skateparks. I love doing half pipes and bowls etc.






That's my current mountain bike, very smooth.

For BMX I ride an Se Racing bike, three piece tubular cranks and stuff. Die for a service though 

I'm gonna get some pics of me at the skatepark for ya'll


----------



## Town Drunk

Wow, I realy need to start checking out the other sections of the site. I ride a schwinn S20 but last season I got into road riding, and now im looking for a Klein road bike.


----------



## Drew

Universe74 said:


> Yes too risky!



 That's because I'm more of an XC rider while you're more of a, what do that call that these days, freeride sort of guy?


----------



## Universe74

Drew said:


> That's because I'm more of an XC rider while you're more of a, what do that call that these days, freeride sort of guy?



Yea that would be. I ride everything..xc - dh. I just need more bikes now 

Looking at an Iron Horse Sunday to be my new DH bike.


----------



## Universe74

Well I said I'd move back to BC....and I did. Latest trailbuild photos.


----------



## Jason

that looks crazy awesome..


----------



## Universe74

Been a while since I posted here. Some new stuff.

Small drop refurbished.






Hip take off started.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Hell yeah dude! that's awesome! I'm so jealous of your romping grounds! Man you are making me miss my Canadian days. Put up some action shots after you get your course tweaked in.

~A


----------



## bostjan

I used to bike up and down dirt trails all of the time, but nothing like insane jumps or anything, although I almost fell off a cliff once. 

I can't get too crazy anymore. I broke my arm and one botched surgery later I can't unbend my right arm. Luckily I can still play guitar, but the friggin arm won't straighten out because there are titanium rods connecting the ligaments to the bones now. 

I really miss riding my bike.


----------



## ElRay

The mountain bikes here have not seen much use since we moved to IL, and zero since we started on the kid-thing.

Three pregnancies, two cerclages, one 3-1/2 month hospital stay, two kids under four, and two hour drive to decent trails put a damper on any real mountain biking.

Ray


----------



## Jason

FreeRideSouth : Home Page

Cool site


----------



## Hellbound

Here's my bike. It's a 2003 Rocky Mountain Flow built from the ground up with a Marzocchi All Mountain 3 Fork on it. I love this bike it's light and tuff. I haven't done any serious trail riding yet because I'm still in the process of getting my ass in shape. I just started riding it last week and my legs and ass are killing me.lol So far I ride about 17 miles every other day on a paved trace which is still awesome because of the scenery, and just started on the horse trails but man that shit kills me especially being that the whole trail is flat, and muddy, got to get used to riding and standing up for long periods of time. In a few weeks or so I'm finally bringing it to a real offroad trail should be alot of fun.


----------



## Universe74

Nice sled. Any good trails near you?


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Well I said I'd move back to BC....and I did. Latest trailbuild photos.



I need stuff like this where I live!!!!


----------



## Shawn

In the summertime, i'll go bike riding a few times out of the week. I love it.


----------



## Sebastian

I dont have a mountain bike,... just a "normal one"

But my friend from school has a 5K$ mountain bike


----------



## Universe74

Well spring is here, and the snow is melting. New trailwork coming soon. Pics! Who is starting to ride more? Me!


----------



## Universe74

Another bridge construction over a creek on a local trail.


----------



## Abhorred

I both love and dread your posts here, UV74. Love, because I have an infatuation with BC and long for the day when I can actually afford to go. Dread, because it always just gives more ammo.

Ottawa is currently still buried in snow, and I'm not sure how long riding season is going to be delayed because of it. This fact causes me a great deal of grief, because it's been way too long without a good rip.

It's a pity that the pics&vids forum on NSMB has become such a shit-pile, because there used to be some seriously drool-worthy stuff posted on there.


----------



## Mattayus

both my bikes are fucked at the mo, but i often go for 8-14 mile treks in the summer months. I used to have a GT Palomar but it got stolen


----------



## Universe74

Abhorred said:


> I both love and dread your posts here, UV74. Love, because I have an infatuation with BC and long for the day when I can actually afford to go. Dread, because it always just gives more ammo.
> 
> Ottawa is currently still buried in snow, and I'm not sure how long riding season is going to be delayed because of it. This fact causes me a great deal of grief, because it's been way too long without a good rip.
> 
> It's a pity that the pics&vids forum on NSMB has become such a shit-pile, because there used to be some seriously drool-worthy stuff posted on there.



Ah NSMB. I have a trail log thread there in the Trail Maintenance forum. If you ever get out here let me know. Its totally worth it.

New stuff from me.


----------



## Mattmc74

The snow is melting here! My GT and the trails have been calling to me! I have had my bike on the trainer for a few weeks now so I can get my legs in shape.


----------



## Abhorred

Universe74 said:


> Ah NSMB. I have a trail log thread there in the Trail Maintenance forum. If you ever get out here let me know. Its totally worth it.



Yeah, I've checked in on your thread there a few times. It's great to see what sort of stuff I can't possibly ride. 

There's so many trails I'd love to check out on the interior alone, much less towards the coast. I'm perpetually considering UBC for grad studies, so we'll see how it goes.

Oh, BC, my wayward love.


----------



## Universe74

There is quite a bit of work out here these days. I'm sure you'll make it. I moved back from AB a year ago. Best decision ever.

Quick up and over at lunch today.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> There is quite a bit of work out here these days. I'm sure you'll make it. I moved back from AB a year ago. Best decision ever.
> 
> Quick up and over at lunch today.



Looks killer!


----------



## Drew

Awesome stuff! 

I'm actually about to give up on mountain biking (there's some good riding around Boston, but it's a bitch to get to and I don't like riding offroad alone just in case I break an arm or a leg or something and have to make it back ten miles alone) and purchase my first road bike in the next month or two. soorry to betray the cause and all, but, well, there's some great road riding out here.


----------



## Abhorred

Drew said:


> Awesome stuff!
> 
> I'm actually about to give up on mountain biking (there's some good riding around Boston, but it's a bitch to get to and I don't like riding offroad alone just in case I break an arm or a leg or something and have to make it back ten miles alone) and purchase my first road bike in the next month or two. soorry to betray the cause and all, but, well, there's some great road riding out here.



Go for it, dude. Sometimes taking a break from mountain biking is just what you need to get back into it later on.

I'm trying to pull funds together for a road bike, since I moved downtown a few years ago and have no easy means of reaching all the trails I used to frequent. I still go to them, just not nearly as often as I used to (or want to, unfortunately), and it always involves several miles of road and paved path riding on my 45+ pound dh/freeride bike just to get to the trailhead, at which point I'm usually too tired to ride for any decent length of time. At least with a road bike I could make the journey a bit more enjoyable, even if it meant not getting my wheels dirty.


----------



## Mattmc74

I only have about a 15 mile drive to the good trails from my house so it's not too bad.

Abhorred - Your bike 45+ pounds!?!?!


----------



## Chris




----------



## Groff

I'd love to ride again. It used to be all I did when I was younger. I had a Diamondback BMX style bike. I worked hard to save enough money to buy it. But after years of use it because a bit rusted, and I had no use for it. It was a sad day when I had to take it to the dump. 

....A new dirt bike would be killer too!!!


----------



## Chris

Abhorred said:


> Go for it, dude. Sometimes taking a break from mountain biking is just what you need to get back into it later on.
> 
> I'm trying to pull funds together for a road bike, since I moved downtown a few years ago and have no easy means of reaching all the trails I used to frequent. I still go to them, just not nearly as often as I used to (or want to, unfortunately), and it always involves several miles of road and paved path riding on my 45+ pound dh/freeride bike just to get to the trailhead, at which point I'm usually too tired to ride for any decent length of time. At least with a road bike I could make the journey a bit more enjoyable, even if it meant not getting my wheels dirty.



Road bikes are fucking awesome, but the roads everywhere around where I live are just way too bad to ever safely ride one at speed. :\


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris said:


>



Nice! Gary Fisher makes a great bike. I was thinking of getting a GF when I replace my GT. I need a full suspenson bike. My GT is a hardtail.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## budda

I'm too much of a wuss for real trail riding, but i do like biking the X-country ski trails in my town. paranoid of falling and hurting myself, so i dont hit the jumps much.

last summer, i bought a Norco Drop frame off a buddy, my dad bought me a new front fork, everything else came off my Brody Force.

and i dont have a pic of it apparently lol


----------



## Universe74

Mattmc74 said:


> I only have about a 15 mile drive to the good trails from my house so it's not too bad.
> 
> Abhorred - Your bike 45+ pounds!?!?!



Mine was 48 lbs. I ride a Reign now but will get another big sled next year.








New gap I started today.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Mine was 48 lbs. I ride a Reign now but will get another big sled next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New gap I started today.



There is no way I would try and jump anything that far!!! You the man


----------



## budda

yeah i definitely dont have the balls for that kinda shit


----------



## Abhorred

Mattmc74 said:


> Abhorred - Your bike 45+ pounds!?!?!



Yup, a 2002 Santa Cruz Bullit with very little regard paid to weight concerns. It's built around longevity, as attested to by the fact that it's still running after everything I've thrown at it. It's not doing too good right now, though, so I'm hoping I can afford an overhaul before the season starts. Normally, I do my own tech work, but there's too much to do and too little time in which to do it. 



Chris said:


> Road bikes are fucking awesome, but the roads everywhere around where I live are just way too bad to ever safely ride one at speed. :\



Yeah, they're kinda touchy when it comes to rough roads. Still, you should totally get one if you can, because MA is known for some _awesome _road rides, especially in the hillier parts of the state.



Universe74 said:


> Mine was 48 lbs. I ride a Reign now but will get another big sled next year.
> 
> Snipped Image: HOLY BIG GAPPER!
> 
> New gap I started today.



 That's seriously burly, dude! Where are you putting the tranny?

Big bikes are great when you have the means to move them around to where they shine... Otherwise, they can get kinda cumbersome. For the type of riding I'm doing these days, a Reign would be awesome. I was trying to save for one last year, but ended up getting guitar gear instead. I wish I didn't have _two _personal money pits (being bikes and music), but I can't really live without either.


----------



## Sentient

Universe74 said:


> New gap I started today.



 Holy hell, dude. That is seriously badass, right there. I've been admiring all of these gorgeous trail-building pics you've been posting, but you finally got a reply out of me with that one. You have GOT to have somebody snap a pic of you going over that bitch when you're finished with it. I'd seriously love to see some video of you riding not only this gap, but other parts of this area as well.

Great shots, and cheers for having such a fabulous place to ride. Looks like the fuckin' jungles of South America. I keep expecting Bear Grylls to pop up in one of your shots, helping you with the chainsaw.


----------



## Universe74

Abhorred said:


> That's seriously burly, dude! Where are you putting the tranny?
> 
> Big bikes are great when you have the means to move them around to where they shine... Otherwise, they can get kinda cumbersome. For the type of riding I'm doing these days, a Reign would be awesome. I was trying to save for one last year, but ended up getting guitar gear instead. I wish I didn't have _two _personal money pits (being bikes and music), but I can't really live without either.



The tranny is just on the other side of the gully. Its going to be all dirt. It is already partially there you just can't see it. Yea I can't wait to get a big bike again. I can do pretty much anything on the Reign with a fork change though.



Sentient said:


> Holy hell, dude. That is seriously badass, right there. I've been admiring all of these gorgeous trail-building pics you've been posting, but you finally got a reply out of me with that one. You have GOT to have somebody snap a pic of you going over that bitch when you're finished with it. I'd seriously love to see some video of you riding not only this gap, but other parts of this area as well.
> 
> Great shots, and cheers for having such a fabulous place to ride. Looks like the fuckin' jungles of South America. I keep expecting Bear Grylls to pop up in one of your shots, helping you with the chainsaw.



Thanks for the comments. Incidentally my buddy just got some high end camera gear so I will be making some vids of riding/building this spring and summer.

PS: Here is a riding pic on one of the stunts I made.


----------



## Sentient

Great pic. Lookin' forward to seein' more as you get 'em.


----------



## Mattmc74

This is when you know a helmet is going to do nothing for you if you fall.


----------



## budda

man mr BC, you are intense!


----------



## Chris

Universe74 said:


> PS: Here is a riding pic on one of the stunts I made.



Holy shit. How do you not taco rims constantly on something like that?


----------



## Universe74

Today's skinny work on Twister over a horrid mucky section.


----------



## Mattmc74

^ Nice! Keep them pics coming! I can't wait to ride. I wish I had better trails were I lived!


----------



## budda

U74, how did you ever manage to get the guts to ride trails like that?

im too scared lol


----------



## Mattmc74

This looks like it was a fun time!



YouTube - Mountain Bike Downhill XC Freeride


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Mattmc74

Well this is going to be my first ride of the season today. I have decided to ride my bike to work tonight. It's 62 degress right now but it's going to be 30 when I get out in the morning. It should be a good first workout! 5 miles to work, work 12 hours, and 5 miles home. Wish me luck.


----------



## Universe74

Couple more pictures from yesterday. The cedar was a ways away from the stunt so I had to haul it a long ways up the hill. Not much got nailed down. Tired as hell though.


----------



## Chris

That's absolutely awesome dude. 

Now, answer my rim taco question!


----------



## Chris

Mattmc74 said:


>




That was badass!


----------



## Universe74

Chris said:


> That's absolutely awesome dude.
> 
> Now, answer my rim taco question!



Oh...well...years of riding + big ass DH rims = no tacos. The stunt you were commenting on is incredibly smooth. You'd have to case hard to wreck a rim.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Oh...well...years of riding + big ass DH rims = no tacos. The stunt you were commenting on is incredibly smooth. You'd have to case hard to wreck a rim.



I learned my lesson! I should take a pic of my tacoed rim.  Funny now but not when it happened!


----------



## Universe74

Got out for a quick one today to rip some boards and split some rungs.


----------



## budda

badass.

big DH rims means no taco rims.. i'm on it!


----------



## Sentient

Universe74 said:


> Got out for a quick one today to rip some boards and split some rungs.


Nice. I'm impressed with your work, from the cutting of your own boards, to the actual assembly of the ramps, supports, etc. Man, you could seriously sell tickets to ride that place when you're finished. Like a mega-amusement park for bike riders. \m/


----------



## Abhorred

Sentient said:


> Nice. I'm impressed with your work, from the cutting of your own boards, to the actual assembly of the ramps, supports, etc. Man, you could seriously sell tickets to ride that place when you're finished. Like a mega-amusement park for bike riders. \m/



They've already got a name for the place, too - they took the "wacky" route and called it, get this, British Columbia. Tickets for admission are available from your local air carrier. 

Be prepared to buy the carnies some beer and/or haul some rocks, though, if you want to go on the _secret _rides.

 BC


----------



## Mattmc74

^ NIce! One of these days I need to drive up and ride BC with ya. I'm probally won't be jumping none of that crazy stuff! but I will watch universe do it


----------



## Mattmc74

I will be going for a ride here with some of my friends. Check out the MTB free ride clips. And no I do not ski.

BOYNE Michigan Resorts | Videos


----------



## Universe74

Pics from the trail day on Saturday. Flow and I slayed some old ramps and put new ones in their place.

Old slayed drop.






New drop with rolldown option.











Old pos. (understatement)


----------



## Mattmc74

I have been trying to get a hold of a guy that runs the Michigan Mountain Bike Association to see if I can get a date when they do a trail build. I want to build some stuff like you listed above! He posted on the site that anyone is welcome to come and help with the trails, I sent him an email but I have not heard from him yet. We need some more obstacles to ride!

Universe74 - As always your pics are just sick!


----------



## Universe74




----------



## Jason

as always..


----------



## budda

^ what he said.


----------



## Universe74

Log to log bridge is done.






Started leveling the top of the log since the whole thing had rolled. I notched and knocked out the piece with an axe. Surprisingly fast.






The next structure to be rebuild. Goes around a leaning hemlock.






Here is a panoramic if the majority of this stunt rebuild. It keeps going right on another log with a couple more bridges which I'll rebuild as well.


----------



## budda

you're insane man .

i found out that norco discontinued the VPS series/Drop.. these new bikes are lookin more spacey/curvacious. and still $3K lol


----------



## Sentient

Universe74 said:


> Here is a panoramic if the majority of this stunt rebuild. It keeps going right on another log with a couple more bridges which I'll rebuild as well.


Dude... that's a great photo. Damn, what HUGE trees. 

Hook us up with some more of those panoramic shots, if you get a chance.


----------



## Mattmc74

Nice pics as always!!!!!!


----------



## Universe74

Topped the rest of the big log.


----------



## Mattmc74

Looks sweet as always!

I went riding the other day and got muddy as hell! It rained for 2 days and I went out the third. Some spots got really bad and had to go another route. It was still a great time!

A log that we had topped off was still a little slippery and my buddy fell off face first. He's OK, he had a full face helmet on!

Later today i'm going out to get one!


----------



## Universe74

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks sweet as always!
> 
> I went riding the other day and got muddy as hell! It rained for 2 days and I went out the third. Some spots got really bad and had to go another route. It was still a great time!
> 
> A log that we had topped off was still a little slippery and my buddy fell off face first. He's OK, he had a full face helmet on!
> 
> Later today i'm going out to get one!



Yea they have saved my ass before. They way I'm topping this log makes it grippy. I am just notching it and smashing out the blocks with an axe. Very effective. Only works with cedar though.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Yea they have saved my ass before. They way I'm topping this log makes it grippy. I am just notching it and smashing out the blocks with an axe. Very effective. Only works with cedar though.



I may just try that! good idea!


----------



## Mattmc74

Going riding in the morning with some friends of mine from work. Maybe this time my friend Dan will bring the camera


----------



## Mattmc74

Well he brought the camera this time! So as soon as he sends me the pics I will post them!
Had a great ride! I only crashed 3 times Now I have to take my bike in to get repaired. Seems everytime I go out I mash something on my bike!
Smased my pedal all to shit and mashed my gears front and back!
I may need to get some better front forks soon as well. Any suggestions


----------



## Jason

Mattmc74 said:


> I only crashed 3 times
> Any suggestions



Stop crashing?  Sounds like fun bro..


----------



## Mattmc74

I wish that I could!!! I don't ever want to crash but it was raining out and that log was really slippery!


----------



## Universe74

I just bought a used Marzocchi 66SL for the front. Will be here next week. Got out today and did some damage.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Universe74

Got my bike back together today with new cranks/chainguide and burlier front fork. Super stoked with how it feels now. Still like a full on DH bike in the future though.


----------



## Mattmc74

Looks awesome! I need to get new front forks what would you recommend? I need 4 or more inches of travel?


----------



## Universe74

Marzocchi 55 ATA.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Marzocchi 55 ATA.



 I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Mattmc74

Mattmc74 said:


> I'll check it out. Thanks!



Man those cost alot!!! I may need to get something a little cheaper in price.


----------



## Universe74

Mattmc74 said:


> Man those cost alot!!! I may need to get something a little cheaper in price.



I might be selling a Maintou Nixon, which is a 6 inch fork with 20mm axle in the near future for very cheap for a SS.org bro. I'll keep you posted. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Mattmc74

PM sent


----------



## Mattmc74

Went out riding yesterday but had to cut the ride short!!! TOO HOT!!! It was 94 degrees and humid as hell! Only got in about an hour of riding and I had to stop.

Good news is that I didn't bust anything on my bike this time!!


----------



## Mattmc74

I had to post this! A backflip superman!! That is the sickest shit I have seen in a long time!!!!


----------



## Universe74

Working on a ramp line that was started by someone else over a year ago and was never finished. They used pine boards for it. I'm using cedar obviously and today finished the entrance ramp, and will continue to re-top and brace the rest of the line.


----------



## Mattmc74

^

That looks like it would be a blast to ride! Nice work!


----------



## Mattmc74

Chris said:


> Holy shit. How do you not taco rims constantly on something like that?



Here are some pics of a rim that I gave the Taco treatment to. Man that shit hurt when I landed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















And here are some pics of my bike.






And a pic of the sidewall of my new tires. These Kenda Nevegal tire are the shit!!


----------



## Sentient

Mattmc74 said:


> Here are some pics of a rim that I gave the Taco treatment to. Man that shit hurt when I landed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Holy crap, Matt, that looks like you rode out of the back of a plane. How far did you drop from? Did any spokes break, or did the rim just fold like that?

Oh, and nice bike, by the way. 



Universe74 said:


>



Wow, that's pretty wild. I'd like to see that from the side, as that looks like a pretty steep angle. Will the other side go back down in a similar angle, or is that ramp just a mega-launch into oblivion?


----------



## unconventional




----------



## Abhorred

Ooooh, a Mini-Link. How does it pedal?


----------



## Universe74

Haven't seen a BMW for a while. I had an avalanche shock on my Super8. Nice shocks. Rebuildable in an mx shop with a CR80 main seal.


----------



## Mattmc74

Sentient said:


> Holy crap, Matt, that looks like you rode out of the back of a plane. How far did you drop from? Did any spokes break, or did the rim just fold like that?
> 
> Oh, and nice bike, by the way.
> 
> About 4 to 5 feet. I kind of went past the tranny. The spokes all bent.But when I was in the air I did a little table top and landed a little sideways! Did a monster flip and the bike landed on me!
> I have way better rims now!
> 
> Thanks for the comment about the bike! Its a great bike but some of the componets that came on it are junk. But those are getting changed out to better stuff every time I break them. I call it replacing the weak links.


----------



## Mattmc74

unconventional said:


>


----------



## Sentient

Abhorred said:


> Ooooh, a Mini-Link. How does it pedal?



I'm curious to know, too. Being more of a roadie, than a mtb'er, I have to admit I haven't seen one of those before. What's the purpose/benefit of such a thing? Gobs more torque? 

Regardless, it sure does look cool.


----------



## Mattmc74

This place is a blast to ride!!!!!! Boyne Highlands in a ski resort that has MTB trails for us to use in the summer. Click the link and then go to archives on the right hand side, there is 2 MTB trail clips on there you should check out. Its great fun(if you don't crash)!!

BOYNE | Gallery - Northern Michigan Resort Photos, Videos & Webcams


----------



## Sentient

^^ Dude, what a great place to ride! Very cool videos.


----------



## budda

I am gonna use my bro's new camera to take some pics of my beast.

i need:
new grips
new front tire
brake tune-up
derailleur tune-up (rear)
possibly new crank..

and then she'll be a real beast


----------



## Mattmc74

^ Get on it and get it done!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

I tacoed my front rim yesterday Had it replaced this morning when the bike shop opened up.


----------



## Sentient

Mattmc74 said:


> I tacoed my front rim yesterday Had it replaced this morning when the bike shop opened up.



 Dude, not again?! I thought I told you to stop jumping out of planes. 

How'd ya do it this time?


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Universe74 said:


> My old bike.


 
DUDE. Specialized for the win.

Easily the BEST bike manufacturer in the world. I personally have two.


----------



## Mattmc74

Sentient said:


> Dude, not again?! I thought I told you to stop jumping out of planes.
> 
> How'd ya do it this time?



Came off of a jump and landed a little too much on the nose. Hanldbars went sideways before the bike ejected me and I missed them and landed on my feet!!!!!! Don't ask me to do a repeat because that was a freak accident that i didn't eat dirt! I'm still shocked!


----------



## Mattmc74

JoeyTRabbit said:


> DUDE. Specialized for the win.
> 
> Easily the BEST bike manufacturer in the world. I personally have two.



Nice!


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Of course one of mine is a road bike that I didn't buy completely and the other is the cheapest entry level bike you can get, but what do you expect? XD It's what I saved up from my summer job.

Hard getting a good rig when you're so young.


----------



## Mattmc74

Its al so hard getting the bike I NEED when you have a mortgage and 2 kids!!!


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

True, very true.


----------



## Mattmc74

Hey Burke, you need to post pics of your bike. I know you just ride the street but we still want to see it. I'm thinking of getting a road bike for riding around town and for going to work.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Get a Specialized Tricross. It's a road bike, but if you ever get the sudden urge to hit a trail . . . NO PROBLEMS! 

Just ride it. Not going to hurt the bike.


----------



## dream-thief

Or you could be kickass and get a Spec. Bighit 

and put in some serious hours at the gym so you take it on roads


----------



## Sentient

Mattmc74 said:


> Hey Burke, you need to post pics of your bike. I know you just ride the street but we still want to see it.



Well, I kinda hate to throw pics of a road bike up in this fine mountain bike thread, but you can see pics of my bike here. I actually wish that Road Bike thread was seeing the action that this thread is.  I think there's a bunch more mtb'ers on here than roadies.

Speakin' of that thread, I'd just like to encourage everyone to go over there and give Drew a hard time about saying he was gonna get a road bike and then not following through.


----------



## Abhorred

Partly due to school commitments & grad school planning eating my days, and partly due to the wicked heat and humidity we've been feeling here, I've been doing quite a few dusk/night rides as of late. I avoided getting a serious light system for a long time, but after a night ride last fall ended with me hitting what was, to my eyes, an invisible metal chain, I decided that my life > money. Happily enough, the Dinotte 600L was on a one-day sale at just the time I was going to purchase another set, so that's what I went with. We've been in love ever since, and I haven't hit any more chains... or people, for that matter, which was another situation I was coming dangerously close to with increasing regularity before I got my light.

Tonight, I did my first drop with the light on; just a small one, maybe a bit over a foot, but enough to help me get over the _profoundly _weird sensation of dropping at night. Actually, it was a confidence booster in general, since I've had an odd difficulty leaving the ground this year. This is bad, especially given that I have a 7/7" freeride bike that is beginning to hate me for not riding it like it's supposed to be ridden... Anyway, hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to try a bit of a larger drop, assuming the rain holds off and my nerves hold steady. 

It's great to remember that floaty sensation again. Ahhh...


----------



## Mattmc74

It feels good don't it! After you get the floaty sensation back you start to crave it!


----------



## Mattmc74

Sentient said:


> Well, I kinda hate to throw pics of a road bike up in this fine mountain bike thread, but you can see pics of my bike here. I actually wish that Road Bike thread was seeing the action that this thread is.  I think there's a bunch more mtb'ers on here than roadies.
> 
> Speakin' of that thread, I'd just like to encourage everyone to go over there and give Drew a hard time about saying he was gonna get a road bike and then not following through.



I'm suprized that I didn't see that thread before DUH! Thats a sweet bike you have Burke! The color is awesome!




I Like Orange!


----------



## Mattmc74

dream-thief said:


> Or you could be kickass and get a Spec. Bighit
> 
> and put in some serious hours at the gym so you take it on roads




I'm looking at a Gary Fisher Mullet right now.







This is a Dirt Jump Bike so maybe I would trash it like my other one.


----------



## Jason

Dirt jump bikes are fun


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

dream-thief said:


> Or you could be kickass and get a Spec. Bighit
> 
> and put in some serious hours at the gym so you take it on roads


 

Win!


Who needs 9 inches of front and rear suspension travel? People who ride on smooth pavement, that's who!


----------



## Mattmc74

Jason said:


> Dirt jump bikes are fun



 Nice ride! I want a dirt jump bike so I can stop fucking mine up!!!


----------



## Drew

Sentient said:


> I'm curious to know, too. Being more of a roadie, than a mtb'er, I have to admit I haven't seen one of those before. What's the purpose/benefit of such a thing? Gobs more torque?
> 
> Regardless, it sure does look cool.



Touch to say, but my guess is it's an attempt to get around the reason that I've never really seriously considered going full suspension, at least as a rider in New England where we have a lot of packed dirt trains with rocks and roots where there's a lot of rolling ups and downs - a full suspension frame, as the rear triangle is isolated from the cranks, is prone to "pumping" if you're standing out of the saddle and pounding up a hill, robbing you of a lot of energy that would otherwise be redirected into the frame. 

My guess is that somehow this is all bolted together in souch a way that the shock is isolated from the effect of pedalstroke...Unconventional, could you maybe shed some light?


----------



## Abhorred

Drew said:


> Touch to say, but my guess is it's an attempt to get around the reason that I've never really seriously considered going full suspension, at least as a rider in New England where we have a lot of packed dirt trains with rocks and roots where there's a lot of rolling ups and downs - a full suspension frame, as the rear triangle is isolated from the cranks, is prone to "pumping" if you're standing out of the saddle and pounding up a hill, robbing you of a lot of energy that would otherwise be redirected into the frame.
> 
> My guess is that somehow this is all bolted together in souch a way that the shock is isolated from the effect of pedalstroke...Unconventional, could you maybe shed some light?



You're on the right track. The Brooklyn Machine Works take is thus:



> By utilizing a co-centric swingarm and jack shaft pivot, there is zero chain growth, and zero pedal feedback through all 9 of rear wheel travel



So, yes, it does address pedal feedback, but also chain growth. It's actually a really nifty system - more popular in Europe among the Nicolai Bikes crowd.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Drew said:


> Touch to say, but my guess is it's an attempt to get around the reason that I've never really seriously considered going full suspension, at least as a rider in New England where we have a lot of packed dirt trains with rocks and roots where there's a lot of rolling ups and downs - *a full suspension frame, as the rear triangle is isolated from the cranks, is prone to "pumping" if you're standing out of the saddle and pounding up a hill, robbing you of a lot of energy that would otherwise be redirected into the frame.*
> 
> My guess is that somehow this is all bolted together in souch a way that the shock is isolated from the effect of pedalstroke...Unconventional, could you maybe shed some light?


 
Specialized made this thing called the Brain Fade shock to prevent that.


----------



## Abhorred

JoeyTRabbit said:


> Specialized made this thing called the Brain Fade shock to prevent that.



Yeah, their Epic bikes do it fairly well, but it's hardly the only approach. Actually, reducing pedal feedback and brake jack have been "the big things" among frame manufacturers in the last few years, hence the emergence of the suspension systems like VPP, Maestro, DW-Link, etc. Personally, I love riding such complicated, multiple-pivot systems, as they really do take a lot of the nastiness out of standing up and cranking... but I also like the simplicity and ease of maintenance a single pivot frame. I mean, my Santa Cruz Bullit (single pivot) is 6 years old now, and it's still going relatively strong despite all the abuse I've thrown at it; I've never had to change the frame bearings, which is virtually unheard of in multi-pivot frames. Of course, when I stand up, it goes all pogo-stick on me, but such is the price of love.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Pogo stick is not even close to the term. I was trying out a Specialized Stumpjumper 29er with the Brain Fade and it was riding pretty well. Then the guy at the demo turned the shock off and that thing bounced like a superball.


----------



## Mattmc74

I could never really get used to a full suspension bike. The pogo affect really made hill climbs harder. And for were and what I ride I only need a hardtail, so spending the extra cash for a full suspension is not worth it to me. But my friend has a GT i-drive that he just loves! He rode my bike and it felt too stiff for him. Just like a guitar everyone has their favs.


----------



## Drew

Yeah, a lot of this is primarily terrain- and style-dependant, of course, but as a guy riding in New England whose favorite trails have always been fast to moderately technical rolling woodland singletrack, I've never seen the point of ditching my hardtail. Front suspension takes the edge off initial impacts and helps you keep your front wheel on the ground, and for the stuff I like to ride the disadvantages outweigh the benefits.


----------



## unconventional

How does it pedal? If your 4' tall, great. If your 6' tall like me, you look and feel like a fucking ape on it. I wish I had got a race link instead, but fucked up and ordered the FQ instead. $3500 down the drain, for the frame, LOL. The geometry is like a BMX which for me sucks. Your ass is low and your knees are high, no matter how high the seat. I use it for mainly street around town and jumping down staircases. 

I don't ride much anymore. You get sick of injuries. I fucked up my wrist and it affects my guitar playing. I'd rather be able to play guitar than risk my life on mountain bikes. 

I've had more fucking injuires on mountain bikes than all the years of dirt bikes, 3 wheelers, snowmobiles growing up as a kid. I been mountain biking for a few years and have had cracked ribs, compressed neck, broked ankle and bunch of other minor stuff.

A real wakeup call is going over the bars down a hill alone in Leominster State Forest in the middle of nowhere. My camelback saved my back from a rockbed. After that I said, you know what? I'm all fucking done.

Haven't biked since. I do love it, but the potential for injury is high.

The thing still bobs like a bad habit. Not as bad as some bikes, but there's no such thing as no bob. unless you have a hard tail. this is the closest thing I own to anti-bob, I've since replaced the air with a coil and this thing can rip up hills. I went zooming up a hill by a bunch of biker epic snobs huffing and pufffing and lit a smoke at the top of the hill and they got up and were like holy shit, that bike flies up the hills.

Oh and you smoke? I said I don't smoke, the cigarette smokes.


----------



## Sentient

unconventional said:


> I went zooming up a hill by a bunch of biker epic snobs huffing and pufffing



Just out of curiosity, what exactly did those bikers do to reveal themselves as "epic snobs"?


----------



## Abhorred

Lately, I've found that my most progressive riding time has been at night. There's the drop from a few nights ago that I mentioned in my last post, and last night I _finally_ nailed a line that's been mocking me for close to 3 years now. I find that I'm much more focused at night, probably due to the limited field of vision and minimal distractions. Boy, did I ever whoop it up when I made it to the end of the line, let me tell you.

I really wish that I could capture that feeling of alertness on daytime rides, though, since I'm rather uncomfortable with the prospect of screwing up in the middle of the forest at night, alone, and an hours ride away from my house on a good day. That probably has something to do with why I'm so much more focused in the dark - fear of becoming a wounded animal to the myriad predators roaming the forest floor.

All the same, it's nice to be getting back into the flow of riding that I had before I moved downtown, away from my "home" trails in the suburbs.


----------



## Mattmc74

It great to see that your riding more! I have done a few night rides. I really would like to get some lights for the front of my bike first!!! I borrowed a friend of mines the last time I went out. The area(woods) were I ride there are no street lights anywhere near it and the parking lot is dark as well. So it would have to be a really bright full moon to see anything back there!


----------



## klutvott

I haven't been on a bike for a couple of years now but i want to start again. I just need to get a bike. My last bike was a scott and before that a gt. both hardtails and i found out that they didn't satisfy my needs so my next bike will be a full suspension. The specialized pitch pro seems to do what i want. Any of you guys have experience with those?


----------



## Mattmc74

I have never taken the specialized pitch pro for a ride but I have rode the specialized stumpjumper and it was really badass!!!


----------



## klutvott

I have a specialized enduro on the way!


----------



## Mattmc74

klutvott said:


> I have a specialized enduro on the way!



 Sweet. I just saw one of those in the new Mountain bike action magazine. They did a review on it and they seemed to like it alot. Congrats! Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Universe74

New Dakine Builders Pack.


----------



## Sentient

Universe74 said:


> New Dakine Builders Pack.



"The new Dakine Builders Pack. The backpack of choice for trail builders & serial killers worldwide."


----------



## jymellis

i have a diamondback topanga but havent rode it in about a year. just sold my 1994 mongoose solution pro to get another guitar lol.


jym


----------



## Universe74

Dudes, I have me Reign 2 up for sale. 1800 obo as is in the pictures. If any sevenstringers are interested pm me and we'll work something out. I have as many pics as you want.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> New Dakine Builders Pack.


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Dudes, I have me Reign 2 up for sale. 1800 obo as is in the pictures. If any sevenstringers are interested pm me and we'll work something out. I have as many pics as you want.



Man I just bought a new bike the other day!!!!!!!!!!! Pics coming soon, but I have been at work alot to pay for it. What are you going to get when you sell this one? Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Mattmc74

I'm going riding this sunday. Here are some pics of a section of a bridge that a local boy scout troop built over and around the swampy area. They did a really great job. I hope to take pics as well and I will be sure to post them.


----------



## klutvott

Could use some of those where i live. I WANT BOYSCOUTS!


----------



## Universe74

Mattmc74 said:


> Man I just bought a new bike the other day!!!!!!!!!!! Pics coming soon, but I have been at work alot to pay for it. What are you going to get when you sell this one? Good luck with the sale.



Cool, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Universe74

Rebuilt an 8 year old gap take off that finally snapped in half.


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Universe74

Found an old vid of me from about 2002.

http://www.universe.bookerb.com/portable.wmv


----------



## Sentient

Cool video. Man, what a drop.


----------



## Mattmc74

WOW! That was awesome! I don't think I would have the balls to drop in that far!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## Universe74

Vid from this Sunday.

http://www.universe.bookerb.com/plunge.wmv


----------



## B Lopez

Universe74 said:


> Rebuilt an 8 year old gap take off that finally snapped in half.



fuck that


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Vid from this Sunday.
> 
> http://www.universe.bookerb.com/plunge.wmv



 That was pretty awsome. You made it look so easy!


----------



## Universe74

Wifes new bike.






Did a big DH ride today with here. First in a long time. New bike helps the stoke so she's back at it. Here is a old photo of her dropping stuff.


----------



## Abhorred

She goes bigger than me... Props to that!

[action=Abhorred]crawls back to his flat, gnarless cave.[/action]


----------



## Mattmc74

Thats badass! She has bigger balls than me!

Congrats on the bike! Norcos are awesome.


----------



## Mattmc74

Bump to keep this thread alive


----------



## slay

i have a 08 stock GT avalanche 3.0 that im itching to ride.



edit- lol just noticed your avalanche 2.0 right above my post. Nice bike 


mine is the 3.0 with the old fashion vee brakes. Stock except lizard skin and more road friendly tires. Kind of wish i got the 2.0 so i could have got the lockout fork.


----------



## Mattmc74

^ Thanks man!  Yeah I really like the lock out on the forks. And this is my first bike with disc brakes as well. BIG difference in stopping power.
I need to get a street bike to ride to work this summer. The pavement destroyed a set of Kenda Nevagels for last summer. Stupid on my part.


Post some pics of your bike Cliff. And what kind of riding do you usually do?


----------



## slay

i dont have any pics of it and it's in the shed which i cant get to because of the snow lol

I'm just a freeride/XC rider. Im a clyde so i gotta be careful on my bike haha

i used to be big into mtbing when i was abit younger. Had a nice KHS all done up.

Im kind of wishing i spent the extra on the cable pull disc brakes. I opted for the vee brakes because i have had them before and they are pretty reliable. I thought the disc brakes might have been trouble but i have only read good things about them.


----------



## guy_in_a_band357

Here's my bikes the 20, the 24'er, and the Big Rig.


----------



## Mattmc74

^


----------



## El Caco

because I just put one of these on lay-by and I can not wait to do some trail riding.


----------



## Mattmc74

^ Thats a nice bike man. I bought my wife a Giant as well and she just loves it.


----------



## El Caco

I decided not to go through with the Giant, now I have two builds going on. Both bikes are Planet X frames, one is a Zebdi the other is a Jack Flash.


----------



## Alex-D33

This is my Ride ..... the one the only KONA HEI HEI Sandvick 3-2.5 Ti frame and full shimano XTR, Nuke Proof hubs , Chris King headset.

I'm having trouble with uploading pic's.


----------



## Universe74

Small update. Finally got back to this gap. Working on the landing...nearly done.


----------



## Winspear

Awesome thread, I want to see some more of this crazy shit 

Unfortunately, the around where I like was a small jump track based around one drop in, though I don't know if I'd have the balls to do anything more . Here's a pic fished up from google. It must be very old. This place was made around 1995, I didn't find it until I was about 11 (2002) and both the area and the jumps were fair bit larger by then. Havn't seen it for about a year now.





This pic and thread give me huge nostalgia. My and the lads spent several great summers down here around 8 hours each day from 2002 to 2006. I never got real good but remember how incredible it was when I first learnt what real air feels like after two summers stuck on the tabletops. I remember how crazy that feeling is when you really clear a jump and the bike naturally nosedives into the landing...So scary the first time And the pure joy of epic crashes with little or no injury 

Here's the last bike I had, nothing expensive but I love it! Not my photo - Mine has some sexy red parts and no decals.





I still own this bike but honestly can't do anything more than ride it off a curb these days  Tried taking her down there in the summer of 08 with the intent of riding again, but sadly even after spending a day getting my confidence back I still could barely take my back wheel off the tabletops. I guess it's for the best - I've become a lot more safety aware since then and I guess it's not really my thing anymore 
Now all the bike is used for is topless cross country riding in the summer in (failed) attempts to get a tan


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Small update. Finally got back to this gap. Working on the landing...nearly done.



 Damn thats a big gap! Way bigger than anything I would even try!


----------



## TomParenteau

Alex-D33 said:


> This is my Ride ..... the one the only KONA HEI HEI Sandvick 3-2.5 Ti frame and full shimano XTR, Nuke Proof hubs , Chris King headset.
> 
> I'm having trouble with uploading pic's.


 


I raced BMX very successfully in the late '70s for 4 years. I did some mt. bike & cyclocross races after that, and got into a great freeride downhill maniac gang.

Then I got sucked in by the music scene vortex & started playing shows in bands.

I still love riding (when the weather is good--how many more hours of my life do I really need to spend cleaning bicycles?) and have a very nice 24" BMX bike. I also have a kind of GT mt. bike-turned-hybrid that is my go-to steed, and some weird ones including an ancient Schwinn that is powered by a weed-eater motor.

Yup, I'm almost 48 and I pedal to the gym. I even hit the local jumps occasionally. Catch some air, try not to get hurt too bad...


----------



## Mattmc74

TomPerverteau said:


> I raced BMX very successfully in the late '70s for 4 years. I did some mt. bike & cyclocross races after that, and got into a great freeride downhill maniac gang.
> 
> Then I got sucked in by the music scene vortex & started playing shows in bands.
> 
> I still love riding (when the weather is good--how many more hours of my life do I really need to spend cleaning bicycles?) and have a very nice 24" BMX bike. I also have a kind of GT mt. bike-turned-hybrid that is my go-to steed, and some weird ones including an ancient Schwinn that is powered by a weed-eater motor.
> 
> Yup, I'm almost 48 and I pedal to the gym. I even hit the local jumps occasionally. Catch some air, try not to get hurt too bad...



 Cool man! I try to ride my GT as much as I can to help stay in shape. In the spring/summer I try to ride it in to work every day I can.


----------



## Universe74

Picked up a new frame. 2010 Team DH.


----------



## ralphy1976

sweet ride my friend!!!

are you taking part in any comp?


----------



## Universe74

Nope no racing anymore for me, I just rip shit up on my own


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Picked up a new frame. 2010 Team DH.



Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Bevo

That is sweet, I had one of the first VPS'1 in the green with the Monster "T" and 3 inch Gazzalodi too.
This was back in 2000 when I lived in Vancouver, damn i miss the shore and Whistler.
That VPS broke my collarbone on Fromme.

Had so many bikes out there, the Bullit was cool till I broke the frame.
The last bike I had out there was a modded 4X4 with a longer stroke rear shock and a Boxxer in 7 inch, perfect all moountain.

Thinking of heading out to BC this summer to ride with the guys and hit whistler up.


----------



## Universe74

Bevo said:


> That is sweet, I had one of the first VPS'1 in the green with the Monster "T" and 3 inch Gazzalodi too.
> This was back in 2000 when I lived in Vancouver, damn i miss the shore and Whistler.
> That VPS broke my collarbone on Fromme.
> 
> Had so many bikes out there, the Bullit was cool till I broke the frame.
> The last bike I had out there was a modded 4X4 with a longer stroke rear shock and a Boxxer in 7 inch, perfect all moountain.
> 
> Thinking of heading out to BC this summer to ride with the guys and hit whistler up.




I used to live in North Van as well.

If you plan an island trip let me know..lots of gems out here.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I bike 2 or 3 times a week, 3-7 miles at a time. There are 2 state parks near me with lots of trails. I ride an 8 year old Huffy. EXTREME!!

I'm getting a Trek here soon. Nothing fancy.

Also, I refuse to wear those biking tights.


----------



## Universe74

Filmed this yesterday.


----------



## Universe74

Finished a big gap jump. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Allen Garrow

dude that was awesome! That makes me miss Northern Michigan and Canada really bad! I wanna sell my xc bike now and get a long travel mo-fo!

Great video,,,,post some more!

~A


----------



## cwhitey2

I used to hardcore into road riding, not so much into mountain biking because

1) no trails near me
2) the trails i have will kill me

Besides guitar, video games, and chicks biking is my next passion


----------



## Universe74

Road cycling is awsome. I completed my first Century this summer..(100 miles). Great road riding here.

I just picked up a hi def helmet cam so I'll be posting up some more runs soon.


----------



## cwhitey2

^ 90% of where i live is hills so...it really give you a work out


----------



## ralphy1976

neat man..i really like the tranquillity in those videos..BC rules for Mountain biking


----------



## Taylor2

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread.


I work at the biggest bike shop in Canada and have for near-as-makes-no-difference 5 years.

Used to own : 2004 Kona Stinky ---> 2004 Specialized Demo 9 ---> 2007 Demo 7 ---> 2010 Norco CCX ----> 2011 Specialized Demo 8 (soon)


----------



## Bevo

Nice vids, I missed them too.

I gave up on the MTB stuff here in Ontario and now get my thrills with this..


----------



## Guitarmiester

Universe74 said:


> Filmed this yesterday.




That is awsome. In high school, I used to do a lot of trails behind one of the schools I went to. 

I'm looking to get into biking again but don't even know where to start with a mountain bike. I've always had BMX type bikes since, so I'm a little clueless when it comes to mountain bikes. 

I'm in NJ, so I don't have the opportunity to be biking through any mountains. I'd like to get a bike that will be good on road and through trails. If any of you guys have any recommendations, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I bought a Trek Advance today. I spent a good chunk of time trying to decide between frame sizes. The 17.5 was a comfortable ride, but the 15.5 felt much more at home since I used to do a lot of BMX. I'm picking the bike up Saturday after work and searching for some local trails. 

I'm pretty excited to get back into biking and not have to deal with the weight of a BMX bike.


----------



## GATA4

this thread fucking rules


----------



## Guitarmiester

I picked up my Trek Advance on Saturday and went searching for some trails. I came across some really deep trails that I didn't expect, but also some really dry, boring ones that I'll never bother with again. Do any of you guys do trails and road? If so, do you use the same bike?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I`m an ex trial biker (self made-modified bikes of course) and now...soon to become an ex biker in general (I promise to star jumpin again) I love rigid frames, I use this bike for some trials, dirt jump and DH. More pics later (I have really cool places in my city, I mean, in the city, cause is located in a valley)


----------



## Northern

Cannot believe I missed this thread. 
Been riding for about 5 years now. Finding it hard to afford both biking and guitar playing though, as none of them are cheap interests. 

These are my current bikes: 
myself at at home in Oslo, Norway - photo by retardviking - Pinkbike.com

me ofcourse at at home in Oslo, Norway - photo by retardviking - Pinkbike.com

Both have been changed slightly. Runnin 780mm low-rise bars on both now.


----------



## Guitarmiester

A question for you guys who ride trails... how often do you get flats? Today was the third day I've taken my bike out and it was cut short because I noticed my front tire was going flat. Luckily, the bike shop said they'll fix it on the spot when I bring it in. This quickly reminded me how much I can't stand getting a flat. At least I wasn't too far out in the woods.


----------



## Bevo

You have to check your tire pressure before your ride, the tire also makes a difference if its a cross country or downhill.

When I run light weight tires i go with 40-50 pounds for down hill I go 15 on the front and 35 on the back with thick tubes and heavy tires.

I went years without a flat..


----------



## Guitarmiester

Finally got around to bringing my bike to the shop for the flat. The tech found three thorns stuck in the tire. He recommended trying out these tubes that have an added protective seal on the outside. I definitely won't be hitting that same thorn-infested trail again, but can't hurt to try the different tubes out. 

I really would have liked to get a bike with tubeless tires, but wasn't looking to spend $1500+ on a bike when I'm just getting back into it. 

Bevo, I'm in NJ. Most of the terrain around here is fairly flat. Unless I take a trip out of state or up north, I really don't have to worry about downhill. I was talking to these two guys at the bike shop about some of the downhill trails at mountains in PA and Vermont. They were saying that's a whole different world and a whole different bike. Sounds really interesting though, I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Bevo

Not sure how close you are to this place but it looks like a great weekend trip.
Bring your bike and also rent a downhill bike for the day to access the lift access downhill.
Check out the Vids, looks like fun..
Whiteface Mountain Bike Park - Home


----------



## mountainjam

Hey fellas, I've been meaning to post this for a while, but I've been riding for 15 years. Here's my rig, mountain cycle shockwave


----------



## Universe74

One from yesterday.

[vimeo]23137388[/vimeo]


----------



## Universe74

And and all mountain style ride from earlier in the month.

[vimeo]22051071[/vimeo]


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm jealous! I'd really like to start taking some trips when I have a little more free time. I found some pretty decent places in my area, most of which are geared toward atv's and dirtbikes, but still manageable with a mountain bike.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Does anyone in PA know of any mountains that are open for mountain bikers that's not too far of a drive from south Jersey? So far, I've checked Blue Mtn and Camelback and it doesn't look like either of them offer trails for mountain bikers.


----------



## Universe74

...


----------



## Universe74

Maybe this will help.

Lift Served DH Mountain Bike Spots - Google Maps


----------



## Guitarmiester

Thanks for the link! I knew there had to be some sort of search for that. I have good resources for trails, but totally new to the downhill world.


----------



## Mattmc74

Great clips! the dog seems to be having fun as well.


----------



## Universe74

Another run down Forbidden Plateau here on Vancouver Island.

Some Forbidden Trails Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Wanted to revive this thread with a pic from a ride today.


----------



## Hellbound

Moving from Louisiana to Oregon in about 3 months. I think the mountain biking should be a little better in Oregon...or so I would think,lol.

I'll probably buy a Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon.  I used to own their Heckler which was plenty enough bike for the boring slopes of Louisiana. Man am I super excited about doing some real mountain bike riding in the near future. I will not be doing the crazy stuff like backflips and serious downhill...my body has already had enough from being an ex pro motocross racer years back...I'm just looking for some basic "All-Mountain" type riding...I'm sure Oregon should have plenty of places that should suit any kind of riding.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Helped my local mtb club rebuild a berm today:






























15 people, 180-200 sandbags, was probably around 6 hours work. The old one had been blown out by riders cutting the berm, so it was very hard to ride. Additionally, the old berm was only supported by a bunch of concrete lumps, which you can see we've reused as sandbag reinforcement. This one's going nowhere, and will provide all riders with a great corner for years to come.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Going to tackle one of the trails through the mountains tomorrow. I'm going to need to buy another bike for the mountains.


----------



## ElRay

Since this has already been bumped by somebody else, I'll reply to this:


The Dark Wolf said:


> Clipless and mountain bikes...  Ok for road riding (I used to be huge into both mountain biking and road riding), but I'd avoid them for rough terrain. Too risky.


Maybe if you've got regular old road cycling clips, but if you've got something specifically designed for MTBing (e.g. SPD's), clip-less is much, much safer than toe clips. They hold tighter, when I want them to, and I'm in and out of my clip-less much faster than toe clips. Plus, I'm a lot more stable and can use more "body english" on a descent.

Ray


----------



## Guitarmiester

Just got back from my ride. If my computer decides it wants to recognize my phone for once, I'll post some pics. The mountains are pretty exhausting, but sooo much fun!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Here's a vid from a couple of days ago. Nothing amazing, but watch it in 720...and mute the audio ffs.


----------



## tank

another downhill rider here guys!


----------



## Crank

Wow, I went through the pages here and some of you are just amazing with your clips! Awesome stuff. I consider myself rather a fan that a actual rider. However I love to ride my bike off-road and urban kind of off-road (if you know what i mean). As new here I want to show you my ride, however I'm overwhelmed by your equipment  However I love my bike and I live riding it! 

Cheers!


----------



## Universe74

Anyone getting stoked for Summer?


----------



## Bevo

I am!!

Just putting a cheap ish XC bike together for some cross training for running.
Went for a ride a few days ago, still damn icy!


----------



## Mattmc74

Universe74 said:


> Anyone getting stoked for Summer?



I am. Can't wait for it to get nice out so I can go ride again.


----------



## Bevo

Just dropped my bike off at the shop to get all the parts going with my new frame, can't wait!!

We also have the big bike show next week, looking forward to getting some new parts.

I also found a twonie race, everyone who enters pays $2 and the winner gets the pot, its 30 min away mid week once the snow goes..this will really help my running!!


----------



## Bevo

Just picked up a used set of wheels... what a joke, they are brand new not even one scratch...Mavic Cross Disc XC wheels for $100 including top line tires!!!

Can't wait to get this bike on the trails!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I've been trying to go biking every week since it's been so nice out here. I have better pics on my phone that I'll upload later. Here's one to revive this thread.


----------



## Universe74

New wheelset for this season. Spank Tweet 28's on the DT swiss 440 FR hubs.


----------



## Bevo

^ Damn that is purdy!!!

I remember when the green VPS1 came out, damn thing broke my collar bone!
Last one I had was the team in 04 with the boxxer I think!


----------



## Guitarmiester

Did about 3-4 hours of mountain biking today... I'm beat. I've got some really nice pictures I'll have to upload.


----------



## brynotherhino

Man I havnt been able to ride since September and its killing me, but hopefully ill be able to start up again in May. This thread is win.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Anybody been riding lately? I've been going 1-2 times a week. I had to start riding without gloves today because I've had the most ridiculous tan. Tan/burnt everywhere but white hands. Today's ride fixed that though. I'll miss my hilariously embarrassing white hands.


----------



## Universe74

Video of a trail I rebuilt after some logging. Wasn't rideable entirely for 5 years or so.

Punisher - top to bottom Video - Pinkbike


----------



## ElRay

ElRay said:


> ... The mountain bikes here have not seen much use since we moved to IL, and zero since we started on the kid-thing ...



Man, coming-up on four years later, nothing's changed much.  The Oldest is off training wheels and the youngest will likely be off them in the spring. 

I'll have to add pictures of my pretty much nothing original except the frame (and maybe rims/spokes/hubs) 199? StumpJumper Comp.


Ray


----------



## Allen Garrow

Universe74 said:


> Video of a trail I rebuilt after some logging. Wasn't rideable entirely for 5 years or so.
> 
> Punisher - top to bottom Video - Pinkbike



Dude that trail is frik'n beast! plenty of shit to get hurt on! Thanks for risking your neck to make a sweet video!

~A


----------



## Bevo

Did some riding out there but don't know that trail...nice riding!


----------



## Universe74

New vid from yesterday. Had er pretty pinned for this ride. Fitness is getting better.

Cabin, Gecko, White Rabbit, Plunge Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Bevo

Nice work!

To bad the camera can't pick up some of those drops and jumps..nice place to ride!

I spent 3 hours on a Flatline a few weeks ago up our downhill park, sure miss the big bikes!


----------



## tripguitar

just got into mountain biking like 4 weeks ago, been going twice a week since then.

bought a hardtail and a full sus on craiglist (cheapo, but they get the job done)

anyone have any advice though? my full suspension keeps trying to switch gears without me using the shifters... like it grabs the next sprocket up for a second and then lets go. really annoying when im climbing...

i have tried adjusting the limit screws but it never seems to be just right...

do i need new derailleurs or a new cassette? or is there an adjustment i can try messing with that i dont know about?


----------



## Bevo

Your cables are probably dry and the bumps are changing gears.
It's cheap to change..


----------



## Universe74

tripguitar said:


> just got into mountain biking like 4 weeks ago, been going twice a week since then.
> 
> bought a hardtail and a full sus on craiglist (cheapo, but they get the job done)
> 
> anyone have any advice though? my full suspension keeps trying to switch gears without me using the shifters... like it grabs the next sprocket up for a second and then lets go. really annoying when im climbing...
> 
> i have tried adjusting the limit screws but it never seems to be just right...
> 
> do i need new derailleurs or a new cassette? or is there an adjustment i can try messing with that i dont know about?



Your solution is likely to run full length shift housing to the rear mech. On some bikes the suspension compression is enough to slacken the cable long enough to ghost shift. My giant Reign used to do that.


----------



## klutvott

Universe74 said:


> New vid from yesterday. Had er pretty pinned for this ride. Fitness is getting better.
> 
> Cabin, Gecko, White Rabbit, Plunge Video - Pinkbike


Nice video! 

I wish i could go out and ride but i can't since my rear shock is broken.


----------



## tripguitar

Universe74 said:


> Your solution is likely to run full length shift housing to the rear mech. On some bikes the suspension compression is enough to slacken the cable long enough to ghost shift. My giant Reign used to do that.


 
I actually bought and installed new shifters and cables because the bike had grip twist and i HATE  those. unfortunately the housing that came with the new shifters didnt really fit correctly so i kept the housing from the old cables... I did notice they were a bit of a tight fit when installing... maybe thats the reason?


----------



## Bevo

Yup, get a new set..cheap fix..


----------



## ZEBOV

I just acquired a Diamondback Overdrive V 29er. Pics will come soon.
I have several new (item) days to post here. An Eleven Rack, what used to be Keith Merrow's audio interface, new house, new car, new bike, and I'm close to finishing my paintball rig and getting a GTX680 graphics card.


----------



## metal_sam14

Today for the first time in probably 4 years I hopped on the MTB and took on some trails. Lots of mud as it rained all week so there was plenty of sliding fun (and plenty of washing later).

Had an absolute blast, can't believe I ever stopped. Will be doing this way more often as I am a 2 minute drive from the reserve.


----------



## tripguitar

WHO IS READY FOR SOME 2013 MOUNTAIN BIKING!!!!!!!!!??????

cant wait to shred the trails. gotta find some new single track around here.

also need to get rid of the bikes i have and get one nice hardtail.

anyone else pumped for some spring biking?


----------



## Universe74

RIP Steve Smith.


----------



## austink

This is my XC race bike.


----------

